# Going off classical?



## Guest (May 4, 2019)

Haven't listened to any for weeks. I've barely looked at the Proms listings for this year. Only prepared to listen to Radiohead.






I love the groove from 00:51s. Not sure about the dancing, but he's having fun, and what's wrong with that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I tend to mix it up, keeps both sides of the musical coin fresh. Just switched from Mahler's 9th (Boulez) to the neo prog of Far Meadow.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

A lot of those pop artists videos would put you off listening to the for life.
It would probably be better if they didn't do videos to try and sell their music. This one would not make me rush out and buy it. The voice and song can be fine and melodic, but whats with the weird movements. Just saying.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am a bit 'off' classical music myself at present. But I think it's normal to have 'phases' of listening.

Nice to read an honest post, though. :cheers:

Enjoy your Radiohead. 
I'm going to look at your video now - it will be the first time I've ever heard them. 

PS - Verdict - 'quite pleasant'. 
I stopped watching the man dancing after a while but I thought I would have probably gone for it when I was young. I remember watching Top of the Pops in the 1960s and my parents laughing themselves silly at the gyrations, and me thinking that 'they just didn't get it'. 

What's more serious than going off listening to classical music for a while is that I just scrolled through the most recent posts and found I wasn't interested, really. Had to force myself to read some of the posts.

Maybe it is my destiny to Cheshire-Cat off the site....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If I'm ever off classical music then it's a cert that I'm off everything else as well - there are times when I just want total quiet. This state of affairs never lasts long with classical, though I now have to be in a particular mood to want to hear other kinds of music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I rotate pretty steadily within my orbit of Classical, Rock/Pop, Cante Flamenco, and "Other". Other can be quite a dog's breakfast!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I had a little phase of listening to some avant garde jazz and some new singer/songwriters like Aldous Harding and Nadia Reid. But last night I started on Rheingold from Bayreuth 1965. It all depends on my mood I suppose.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

From time to time I will listen to other music genre, even (gasp) country. But quickly tire and return to the real thing.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Haven't listened to any for weeks. I've barely looked at the Proms listings for this year. Only prepared to listen to Radiohead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you could listen to Jonny Greenwood (of Radiohead) playing Steve Reich.






Or Steve Reich's Radio Rewrite.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what Vivaldi might think of this supercharged pop version of his Storm, but I like it. 
I like Vanessa Mae.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Classical listening is pretty much a winter time preoccupation for me. The rest of the year I listen to everything else.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I'll take a hour of quiet whenever I can get it. Not listening to music yet this morning as I usually do, just letting the mind breath a bit. Some recent purchases are not listened to yet. 

It's pretty lopsided when I am listening, whatever is new or unfamiliar gets priority. Organ, early polyphony, and jazz are the big hitters right now. Got a Cal Tjader collection that makes me happy, literally, to listen to in the car. I'm having a really hard time listening to Mozart and Beethoven, while Haydn is just fine. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm sampling from Wynton Marsalis' "12 Essential Jazz Recordings."

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...s-interview-essential-jazz-recordings-821914/


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

This week it's viol consorts and Pettersson but the latter is a secret shhhhh


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Next, it's The Archies and Monteverdi, but Shhh about the Monteverdi!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Haven't listened to any for weeks. I've barely looked at the Proms listings for this year. Only prepared to listen to Radiohead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a very funny man!


----------

